

One Step Closer To A Holodeck: Eon's ICube - edw519
http://www.gamesetwatch.com/2009/04/one_step_closer_to_a_holodeck.php

======
ggchappell
There may be something interesting here, but it's tough figuring anything out
about it. This article, in particular, doesn't give any indication that the
ICUBE is any better than a CAVE, and that was introduced in 1993.

Eon's own page is a little better:

<http://www.eonreality.com/products_icube.html>

But it's still a bit heavy on the hype. E.g., "Unlike the older generation
CAVE®, the EON ICUBE is easy to use even for non programmers ...." Give me a
break. Yes, non-programmers can use computers, but someone still needs to
write the programs. Also: "On top of that, the system is fully compatible with
tracking and input devices." That's more of a baseline requirement than
anything remotely close to revolutionary.

On the other hand, "Typically, high-end immersive systems have until today
been complex, difficult to use and expensive to maintain." _They have indeed_
, and anyone who can do something about one of these problems has done a great
thing. And "utilizes a new light enhancing rigid wall material" sounds like it
might be something nifty.

In any case, it's nice to see new VR products coming out. The field has
definitely languished in the past decade.

------
jonah
I'm partial to UCSB's AlloSphere: <http://www.allosphere.ucsb.edu/>

------
jgamman
i've always thought a large compressed liquid 'sack' pressed hard up against
some bearings could be controlled via motors etc so that when you walk the
sack rotates instead of you moving - imagine a mouse wheel big enough to stand
on...

~~~
bemmu
Like this? <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKSodRhEvA8>

My favorite one: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQw1tsgrJOs>

There's also this suggestion which just puts a piece of floor under you where
you need, but currently it seems a bit scary to try. I imagine if I suddenly
jumped to some direction I would end up falling:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYsvB2y2Ero>

These are all from a blog I found: <http://cb.nowan.net/blog/tag/locomotion/>

~~~
jgamman
thanks! and crap - yet another example of 'i'll never have an original
idea...' deflation kicking in about now

------
JeremyBanks
That looks amazing, but I'm curious how well it would work with two users. I
know it says that it's supported, but one would assume that it would have to
make some compromises, since it wouldn't be able to adapt to the positions and
orientations of two people as well as it could one.

------
DanielBMarkham
Now all they need to do is pair up with those other guys who were doing real-
time ray-tracing

